# Engine swap MK5 06 2.5 L for a new 09 2.0T????



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

So I was wondering, is it possible to go to the dealer and ask for a brand new 2.0T engine with 200 hp???
I have the 06 2.5L.... and have put the carbonio CAI, and about to put the awe exhaust on it.... even with the upgrades I'll be able to go from 150 hp to 165 max... given i reflash the ECU..
meanwhile the new 08+ 2.5L get 170 stock







.. is it possible to go to the dealer and ask for the 2.0T engine?? How much do you think the engine will cost? 
Will the 06 computer recognize the new engine? or will i have to swap the tranny and other parts too??
How long would it take to do a engine swap? 8 hours?
ORRRR 
Is there anyway to get the 2.5L spec from the 08+ put in THE 06 .. (ie 170 hp 170 ft .lb of torque into the 150 engine?? Cuz the engines the same, it had to be software only right???
and heres something i found on the forums...
all these changes gave it the extra 20 horses??
sounds fishy to me!!

Quote, originally posted by joeoregon » 
Here is some info that I sourced from an internal VW website. The site is a forumn for Dealership Employees to ask questions fielded from themselves and customers. 
BTW: the part numbers for the camshafts listed in ETKA from 2006-2008 2.5 engines are all the same thus ruling out anydifference in the cams. 
"The increase is primarily due to some computer "engine mapping" in addition to a few other minor, but effective hardware changes (FSI has not been added.) Please do not expect to add these changes on your own...it's more involved than just this list.
Here's a list of some changes made to the 2.5L engine to increase the HP....I hope it makes sense....ENJOY!!
The following on the engine changes were sent to me in German so I had to get someone to translate it for me...it's pretty close.
- â€¢ valve-seat insert and valve guide
- â€¢ oilcooler
- â€¢ knock sensor and cam sensor
- â€¢ In-/outlet valve
- â€¢ no sec. air pump pipe for ULEV2
- â€¢ no two mass flywheel
- â€¢ torsional dumper crankshaft PKO
- â€¢ bearing pin transformation chain drive
- â€¢ chain drive 1 (Crankshaft,dubblechainwheel, oilpump)
- â€¢ change from roller chain to tooth-type chain
- â€¢ crankshaft change to tooth-type chain
- â€¢ manifold, because 125kw
- â€¢ no t-sensor intake air




_Modified by vwjetta252006 at 8:58 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## DrewTheBrave (Apr 25, 2008)

1. Sell your Jetta
2. Buy a used GTI/GLI/2.0T Wolfsburg
3. Swap bumpers
4. Drive your reliable, inexpensive DD with 200(+ with chip) HP


_Modified by DrewTheBrave at 9:04 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

1. There was a big discussion about 07-08 differences and it showed that the change In hp was minimal.
2. For the amount of money that you would spend to swap engines it would be best to go buy a C2 Turbo Kit and put down more than a 2.0 
Just my .02


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Engine swap MK5 06 2.5 L for a new 09 2.0T???? (vwjetta252006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjetta252006* »_The following on the engine changes were sent to me in German so I had to get someone to translate it for me...it's pretty close.
- • valve-seat insert and valve guide
- • oilcooler
- • knock sensor and cam sensor
- • In-/outlet valve
- • no sec. air pump pipe for ULEV2
*- • no two mass flywheel*
- • torsional dumper crankshaft PKO
- • bearing pin transformation chain drive
- • chain drive 1 (Crankshaft,dubblechainwheel, oilpump)
- • change from roller chain to tooth-type chain
- • crankshaft change to tooth-type chain
- • manifold, because 125kw
- • no t-sensor intake air

_Modified by vwjetta252006 at 8:58 AM 8-12-2009_

I did not know this! can anybody confirm?


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

ooOOo thanks is there a link to this c2 turbo set up??
please le me know..
thanks


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (DrewTheBrave)*

The highest model of the mk5 that i saw around my aread was a the 06 / 07......... 2.5L
lol no ones selling the gems








then again .... i wouldnt either.. so i dont blame them i personally think my jettas better than everyone elses jetta lol other 06s haha







yes its my baby ...
but seriously.. i just want more powerrrrrrrr, and more torque.. yes yes im never gonna use it







but its nice knowing the powers there, and sometimes being able to get off the line just that much faster, and put them honda owners to shame


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwjetta252006)*

c2


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

it will cost you more to swap an engine into your car than sell yours or trade it in for a 2.0T.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (vwjetta252006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjetta252006* »_ooOOo thanks is there a link to this c2 turbo set up?? 

Here ya go. https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

they would laugh at you...and the best dynos i have seen anywhere from REAL people have been from 2007 rabbits so i am not a believer of the 20 hp upgrade...


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oooooOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooOOOoooOOooOOOOOOOOoOoOoOoO0000000o0o0o0o0o0oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that C2 kit looks nice


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_oooooOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooOOOoooOOooOOOOOOOOoOoOoOoO0000000o0o0o0o0o0oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that C2 kit looks nice

its everything it looks like and MORE







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*








O i think i just came in my pants!! 
and only 3000??








ps.
thanks for the link


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

c2 stg 2 turbo kit
/thread


----------

